# Bluetooth phone manual?



## as5606 (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can download a Bluetooth phone manual. It was nice to discover that I had Bluetooth installed when the previous owner didn't know but I have no manual. I'm paired up and managed to dial from my steering wheel but the phone rang today and I didn't even know what button to press to answer it


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi. 
Congrats on the new motor. I hope you'll enjoy it. I don't know much about these things but all the posts I can recall on the subject relate to the RNSE unit and not the Symphony set-up. 
I'm not even sure it works with the Symphony which could be why you couldn't answer it. I've got the RNSE unit and when I have a call comes in, a message appears on the screen and one of the corner buttons is highlighted to "Answer" the call. 
I have seen an in car entertainment manual in pdf format somewhere, so I'll check it out and see if I can find a copy and post a link.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Further to my earlier post, this is the manual I was thinking of. Not sure if it will be much help though. It may give you an overview though.

http://www.oemretrofits.co.uk/manuals/RNS-E_manual.pdf


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

as5606 said:


> Does anyone know where I can download a Bluetooth phone manual. It was nice to discover that I had Bluetooth installed when the previous owner didn't know but I have no manual. I'm paired up and managed to dial from my steering wheel but the phone rang today and I didn't even know what button to press to answer it


To answer/end call, just press the toggle button on the left hand side of the steering wheel.


----------



## orchardbike (Dec 19, 2010)

I had Symphony and then installed RNSE. The steering wheel works the same regardless. As per Glasgowed above, just press the scroll wheel (don't scroll) to answer and press again to end the call.


----------



## as5606 (Feb 7, 2011)

moro anis said:


> Further to my earlier post, this is the manual I was thinking of. Not sure if it will be much help though. It may give you an overview though.
> 
> http://www.oemretrofits.co.uk/manuals/RNS-E_manual.pdf


Cheers mate. I'll take a ganders 8)


----------



## as5606 (Feb 7, 2011)

GlasgowEd said:


> as5606 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where I can download a Bluetooth phone manual. It was nice to discover that I had Bluetooth installed when the previous owner didn't know but I have no manual. I'm paired up and managed to dial from my steering wheel but the phone rang today and I didn't even know what button to press to answer it
> ...


Thanks glasgowed


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

If you look in the audio manual, which should have come with the car, there is a section on Blutooth operation. The manual is like most - it covers everything, whether fitted or not. The Blutooth section does not occupy many pages and isn't that comprehensive, but it will tell you which buttons do what, how to set up speach dialling etc. HTH


----------

